# Naval Chief inspects forward posts at creeks-bordering India



## shah1398

*Naval Chief inspects forward posts at creeks-bordering India*
Posted By: News Deskon: July 11, 2016
Email






KARACHI: (APP) Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah visited Pakistan Marines forward postsat Creeks area to meet deployed troops.
During informal interaction with Marines, Naval Chief greeted them Eid and spent time with them, said a statement issued by ISPR here on Monday.
The Admiral was accompanied by Commander Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arif Ullah Hussaini.
During his visit, Naval Chief was briefed on the operational matters and efforts in hand to further augment security of the creeks area.
While talking to the officers and men deployed on forward post near Indian border, the Admiral lauded their hard work, devotion and high morale in carrying out the onerous task of defending this critical frontier under very harsh topographic environment comprising marshes, swamps and unpredictable waterways.
The Naval Chief expressed his entire satisfaction on the operational preparedness of Pak Marines in creeks area.

https://timesofislamabad.com/naval-...d-posts-at-creeks-bordering-india/2016/07/11/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shah1398

I must say that ALLAH has Blessed Pakistan with the most energetic trio of COAS, CNS and CAS exactly when needed the most.


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hassamun

These acts motivate the soldiers more....


----------



## thrilainmanila

Its technology that wins wars. He can do as much of this as he wants it doesnt change the reality on the ground or in his case at sea


----------



## hassamun

thrilainmanila said:


> Its technology that wins wars. He can do as much of this as he wants it doesnt change the reality on the ground or in his case at sea


Technology alone does not win wars. You need training and motivation as well...These are not ordinary sailors, they are Marines....similar to SSG Special Forces...


----------



## thrilainmanila

hassamun said:


> Technology alone does not win wars. You need training and motivation as well...


Training comes with technology. Motivation means little. A technology superior army always wins coventionally they can all be depressed whilst fighting it wont change the score sheet


----------



## hassamun

thrilainmanila said:


> Training comes with technology. Motivation means little. A technology superior army always wins coventionally they can all be depressed whilst fighting it wont change the score sheet


There is nothing wrong with Pakistan's Marines when it comes to training and technology....they are even compared to US Marines...


----------



## thrilainmanila

hassamun said:


> There is nothing wrong with Pakistan's Marines when it comes to training and technology....they are even compared to US Marines...


According to who?you The us marines are made of 100s of thousands.of men with the best amphibious assault weapons currently available to mankind.each us marine has thousands of dollars spent on them individually. Pak marines are nothing, there just pak army regulars in navy blues theyll make no difference in war


----------



## Pandora

thrilainmanila said:


> Its technology that wins wars. He can do as much of this as he wants it doesnt change the reality on the ground or in his case at sea



No offense but if a person operating a technology is a coward then it doesnt matter if he is in field or his home. It is the people who win the wars not technology. I dont think Indians have more superior technology than American yet they got their Asses handed to them by Taliban in Afghanistan. Never underestimate a person who is ready to sacrifice his life for sake of his motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassamun

thrilainmanila said:


> According to who?you The us marines are made of 100s of thousands.of men with the best amphibious assault weapons currently available to mankind.each us marine has thousands of dollars spent on them individually. Pak marines are nothing, there just pak army regulars in navy blues theyll make no difference in war



Don't forget that Pakistani Marines and SSG(N) regularly train with US Special Forces and have acquired a lot of stuff from US, UK etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

l


smuhs1 said:


> No offense but if a person operating a technology is a coward then it doesnt matter if he is in field or his home. It is the people who win the wars not technology. I dont think Indians have more superior technology than American yet they got their Asses handed to them by Taliban in Afghanistan. Never underestimate a person who is ready to sacrifice his life for sake of his motherland.


Cowards are filtered out in the selection and training process aside from KSA which profesional army entrusts millions of dollars worth of equipment to cowards? Indian navy and airforce has superior equipment compared to PAF and pak navy. Pak navy are struggling badly they dont even have proper surface ships to counter IN and IN have massive air assets its a none starter.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*航空母舰杀手The aircraft carrier killer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

smuhs1 said:


> No offense but if a person operating a technology is a coward then it doesnt matter if he is in field or his home. It is the people who win the wars not technology. I dont think Indians have more superior technology than American yet they got their Asses handed to them by Taliban in Afghanistan. Never underestimate a person who is ready to sacrifice his life for sake of his motherland.



US didnt win Afghanistan. Ok. But will the Taliban fight a conventional war with even ANA? They wont. They will instead do suicide bombings dressing like women's with burqa and targetting civilian places. This is not victory, either to Taliban or the Americans.


----------



## Indian009

smuhs1 said:


> *Never underestimate a person who is ready to sacrifice his life for sake of his motherland.*


That's the only correct thing you write sir. 

American aren't effective in Afgan cause Afgan didn't and don't have anything to lose. 

But when it came to US if a single US solider is in battle field surrounded by 100 or 1000 enemy, they bring the kind of airsupport for a single guy which , sir , your and my country can't bring even in case of full scale war !!!!! 
That's a tech adv.

Exactly this thing turn a normal man into a worst man in pressure situation. He will do anything not becadue he have to. He will do just because he can. 
Drone sticks are exact example of this. The operator doesn't care if a innocent is dying with bad guy. He just blew them both. That's the power effect ( always wrong )


----------

